# Do you think i could do this?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Take my saddle off in the middle of my equitation show, vault back on and finish my show?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

probably....as long as you can get on bareback... I "used ta could"... Not sure I could anymore... all old and fat like I am....

I took my saddle off while sitting on my horse once (my english one)... then I dropped it and he stepped on it but....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If it's a class, probably not. They'd probably DQ you... having said that, you can always ask the stewards.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hm, I think that's a big risk to take...I agree with JDI, they might disqualify you.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

The class i am thinking of doing it in, there is just me and this other girl and she always JUST beats me :evil: so i thought I an going to come 2nd to her anyway i maysawell try it and see :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ohh.... I thought that was part of the competition, like some type of game class! You want to do it at a show???? ****!!!! LOL!!!!! I didn't get that!!!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

lol you might want to give the steward a heads up first. is it a barn show? if not theyyy probably will DQ you.

If you do...video it and show us =]]]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

you're not serious right? Major lack of respect towards the judge. Not to sound rude but last I heard they didn't have farm kids randomly stop in the middle of a class to remove tack and finish with no gear on. What's the point??

You've got lots of opportunities to ride bareback at home.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The true question is why would you? you're not serious right? Major lack of respect towards the judge. Not to sound rude but last I heard they didn't have farm kids randomly stop in the middle of a class to remove tack and finish with no gear on. What's the point??

If you are going in assuming its going to be a sucky class don't even bother entering it then.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I would highly advise against that! I'm pretty sure that USEF rules do require a saddle, and if your show is through an organization that is USEF affiliated (or a rated show) you will get disqualified. Plus, the whole the whole stopping in the middle of the class (I assume you mean class, not show) would count as a refusal (lack of foward motion) or even going off course. The dismount off of your horse would count as a fall. And if you actually leave the ring you are automatically disqualified. I say keep working on your Eq and beat this girl!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... I did a fun show years ago that we had to remove our saddles and then show equitation bareback, I really thought that is what you were talking about! I had no idea you meant IN A CLASS!


----------



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

it is a automatic dq, if you ever touch the ground when it is not part of the pattern(such as in hand classes)
so unless you automatically want to lose don't do it. 
if you send me some pics i might be able to give you some advice on your eq and such which may help you win.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

saddleseatsweetie said:


> it is a automatic dq, if you ever touch the ground when it is not part of the pattern(such as in hand classes)
> so unless you automatically want to lose don't do it.
> if you send me some pics i might be able to give you some advice on your eq and such which may help you win.


Thanks  ... I won  (i didnt remove the saddle and i dont think i ever seriously would have! :lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome, that's great!!!  LOL


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Its because the judge was unbiased  She had us do extra things (trot to halt, walk to canter to walk and so on) usually they can't decide and put her first cos her horse is more showy (it cost like 4 times as much as my mooper probly!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Its because the judge was unbiased  She had us do extra things (trot to halt, walk to canter to walk and so on) usually they can't decide and put her first cos her horse is more showy (it cost like 4 times as much as my mooper probly!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww cute picture!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

no! its my rival  lol


----------

